

How New Entrepreneurs Are Taking Advantage of the Great Reset - cwan
http://techcrunch.com/2010/12/27/entrepreneurs-great-reset/

======
robfitz
This article makes no claims, offers no evidence, and says nothing.

I humbly suggest you spend your holiday time elsewhere.

~~~
jamesbressi
What robfitz said...

But I will see robfitz's "humbly" and raise it "greatly"

------
krsgoss
A total fluff piece for someone pushing their new book.

